# September 2009 BMQ



## LordVagabond (22 May 2009)

I did a search and didn't see any September BMQ threads (although there is a September BMOQ thread  :blotto: )

At my interview part 1 yesterday, the recruiter pretty much up and told me that July is full and August will be filled before my file completes processing, so told me that I'd be going to the September BMQ once my file reaches merit listing status. His exact words were "barring a medically unfit note from Ottawa, you'll be going in September."

So... starting this thread as it seems that course loading for September is about to kick off  :warstory:


----------



## Gary D. in SK (22 May 2009)

I think a Sept. BMQ thread is a bit premature.  It takes some time for everything to go through. Some of us who completed interviews etc. mid April are still waiting and July BMQ dates are still being reported in, I haven't seen any August ones yet.  But yes, if you just interviewed September would seem a likely possibility.


----------



## xxmixkexx (22 May 2009)

It depends on your scoring overall.  He said for me that as long as I pass my medical then I will get it that day because of my CFAT score.  So I will probably be in august


----------



## Gary D. in SK (22 May 2009)

I wouldn't bet on that either.  For your sake I truly hope that pans out, but I rocked my CFAT and I'm still waiting.  I was told 5 days on April 29th.    Reasons I'm waiting #1: trade choice, national selection, could not be offered at recruiting center, #2 Awaiting PLAR assessment for trade, #3 really long wait for criminal record check (And I have had CSIS international air-side clearance and other high security clearances in civi occupation).  The point here is things that are out of the control of your recruiting office can really slow stuff up.


----------



## Ruski (27 May 2009)

Hey, Im rejoining for reg force infantry RCR. im merit listed and just waiting for medical to return from ottawa by june 15th routhly. i got an estimate for August 3rd, check out the thread i started. Good luck what are you going in for ?


----------



## agenteagle (30 May 2009)

I don't think you should guess or plan to be on any BMQ until you get the call. I know the waiting kills you I just got my call and start BMQ July 6th. Wait times vary and from my search on this forum average time is 3 months start to finish. There are people who wait 1 year or longer. My cousin just got accepted in 18 days start to finish going infantry out of Yellowknife, NWT. Mine was around a month and a half. I know there is a number of factors that can slow the process down or speed it up. I was an out of country applicant but this played in my favor because when visiting my parents I applied on April 14th and they were nice enough in Toronto to set me up with one processing on April 16th for CFAT, medical, and interview. 

Just hold tight and try not to think about it. I'm know it's the hardest part and I hope you all get called soon. Good Luck


----------



## namal24 (21 Jul 2009)

i fianlly got a call!! they said i most likely start weekend bmq September 25!  ;D


----------



## Smity199 (24 Jul 2009)

Im going to be leaving bc on aug 28th for St. jean
reg. Infantry, anyone else going then as well??


----------



## fancyface (2 Aug 2009)

I will be going for my BMQ on spetember 14th in Borden Ontario because St Jean in filled.Going infantry and so very excited but I can't seem to find anyone going to borden around the same time as me.Hmmmmm am I the only one????


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Aug 2009)

fancyface said:
			
		

> I will be going for my BMQ on spetember 14th in Borden Ontario because St Jean in filled.Going infantry and so very excited but I can't seem to find anyone going to borden around the same time as me.Hmmmmm am I the only one????



Nope. I will see you there.


----------



## Young.Alex (2 Aug 2009)

I'm Hoping to make September BMQ, my process has only taken about three weeks aside from the medical i have that on the 5th of august    . The PO said i would be merit listed pending my medical


----------



## fancyface (2 Aug 2009)

woohoo celtic girl I was beginning to feel alone haha


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

fancyface said:
			
		

> woohoo celtic girl I was beginning to feel alone haha



I feel nothing but releif for you. Those one-man courses are a real murder. I'm glad you were spared that ordeal.


----------



## fancyface (4 Aug 2009)

Seriously though I've tried to find others going there for atleast a week now and haven't heard anything so to find someone else who is going to Borden is great news.I know there are others out there but just haven't heard it yet.Everyone is talking about St Jean not Borden.I was kidding when I said I thought I was the only one


----------



## ryka007 (5 Aug 2009)

I got the call today. Im off to Borden on sept6th for BMQ. applied for vehicle technician. 

See you all there.


----------



## Alpheus (6 Aug 2009)

Young.Alex said:
			
		

> I'm Hoping to make September BMQ, my process has only taken about three weeks aside from the medical i have that on the 5th of august    . The PO said i would be merit listed pending my medical



Good luck with that.  I've been waiting 6 weeks and counting since my medical.


----------



## danteh (6 Aug 2009)

Hey Hey! September BMQ in Borden for Infantry  Leaving on the 7th. And it goes from Sept. 8 to Dec. 11. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## CollyGirl (9 Aug 2009)

I am starting September 7th in Borden as an ATIS tech. It's always good to find a few people to get to know a bit before you get there.


----------



## kking311 (13 Aug 2009)

fancyface said:
			
		

> Seriously though I've tried to find others going there for atleast a week now and haven't heard anything so to find someone else who is going to Borden is great news.I know there are others out there but just haven't heard it yet.Everyone is talking about St Jean not Borden.I was kidding when I said I thought I was the only one


  

Im leaving Sept 14th for Borden so i will also see ya there


----------



## prairiediver (13 Aug 2009)

Got my call !!! Im leaving Sept.26th to St.Jean, I start sept.28th! See you all there.


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Aug 2009)

kking311 said:
			
		

> Im leaving Sept 14th for Borden hope to see some of ya's there



You're _leaving_ Sept 14th? According to the joining instructions, we should arrive prior to 2 p.m. on the 13th (Sunday).


----------



## kking311 (14 Aug 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You're _leaving_ Sept 14th? According to the joining instructions, we should arrive prior to 2 p.m. on the 13th (Sunday).



I'm not sure they told me i would be going Sept 14th and comming back Dec 18th..but im going Sept 4th to get Sworn in so maybe they will tell me that then.


----------



## danteh (14 Aug 2009)

Hrm that told me Sept. 8th till Dec. 11 at Borden. Do they have multiple BMQs starting at Borden at different dates so close together?


----------



## kking311 (14 Aug 2009)

danteh said:
			
		

> Hrm that told me Sept. 8th till Dec. 11 at Borden. Do they have multiple BMQs starting at Borden at different dates so close together?



Dunno they might ..we will know when we get there but ya that is close eh?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2009)

danteh said:
			
		

> Hrm that told me Sept. 8th till Dec. 11 at Borden. Do they have multiple BMQs starting at Borden at different dates so close together?



They gave you dates....for YOU......i doesnt matter what dates they give to other people.


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Aug 2009)

danteh said:
			
		

> Hrm that told me Sept. 8th till Dec. 11 at Borden. Do they have multiple BMQs starting at Borden at different dates so close together?



There are two dates for Borden...8 Sep and 14 Sept. Regardless of the date, you should arrive the day before as per the instructions. Definitely ask CFRC staff for confirmation when you swear in, though. They should provide you with a copy of your joining instructions then, anyway.


----------



## Seawoman (15 Aug 2009)

Well Guys, I am starting BMQ Starting September 08, 2009 in Borden Ontario Very Nervous and excited both. Trade chosen is RMS CLerk Royal Canadian Navy. My Enrollment Date is September 02, 2009. Hope to see more people there.


----------



## Seawoman (15 Aug 2009)

danteh said:
			
		

> Hey Hey! September BMQ in Borden for Infantry  Leaving on the 7th. And it goes from Sept. 8 to Dec. 11. Hope to see you all there!



I am also leaving on September 7th for Borden starting BMQ from September 08 to December 11. RMS Clerk for Navy. Will see you there.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (16 Aug 2009)

got  my call august 14th  swaering in on the 15th of september and then off to st jean september 27th   for comm research....


----------



## rex2285 (17 Aug 2009)

Got my call today for Veh Tech...swearing in Sept.4, flying to Borden Sept.12, BMQ starts Sept.14.  ;D


----------



## prairiediver (18 Aug 2009)

I get sworn in on the 14th and heading to St.Jean on the 26th and BMQ starts on the 28th...


2 questions, 1) Why would I be deployed 2 days prior to my course starting? Time to get settled? That would be nice, but would also make me very anxious. Unless, im taking a bus... Im not taking a Bus from Calgary am I? heh. If so, oh well, but I sure hope not.

2nd question, anyone else on this course date?


----------



## Martino (18 Aug 2009)

I just got the call a few days ago for my second choice of combat engineer (no more infantry slots apparently) and I'll be going to St. Jean for the 28th. It's good to see a few other people on the same course, I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Why would I be deployed 2 days prior to my course starting? Time to get settled? That would be nice, but would also make me very anxious. Unless, im taking a bus... Im not taking a Bus from Calgary am I? heh. If so, oh well, but I sure hope not.



One day is your travel day.  Unless you're flying out of Calgary at oh-dark-stupid (really early), it will be late when you arrive in St Jean.  The next day will give you a chance to get "settled in" and all the other course candidates will be arriving that day.


----------



## prairiediver (18 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> One day is your travel day.  Unless you're flying out of Calgary at oh-dark-stupid (really early), it will be late when you arrive in St Jean.  The next day will give you a chance to get "settled in" and all the other course candidates will be arriving that day.



Thanks !


----------



## namal24 (18 Aug 2009)

anyone else doing weekend bmq in toronto, starting september 25??


----------



## Lavitz (18 Aug 2009)

Hey, I'm getting sworn in on Sept 8th and leaving for BMQ in Saint-Jean on the 27th.


----------



## prairiediver (19 Aug 2009)

Lavitz said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm getting sworn in on Sept 8th and leaving for BMQ in Saint-Jean on the 27th.



Looks like i'll see ya there! PM me your last name so we can chat when we get there.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (19 Aug 2009)

Anyone here going to bmq september 27th for comm research ?


----------



## Maestro (19 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Got my call !!! Im leaving Sept.26th to St.Jean, I start sept.28th! See you all there.



Prariediver, I leave and start the same date! see you there


----------



## Maestro (19 Aug 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> Anyone here going to bmq september 27th for comm research ?



I start on the 28th for comm rsch!


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (20 Aug 2009)

awesome i'll see all you guys there. anyone nervous at all ?  lol or anyone here in bad shape ?


----------



## Lavitz (20 Aug 2009)

I'm sure just about everyone will be nervous, even if they don't say that they are. You just gotta remember that it's lots of head games to test your strength both physically and mentally. I'd like to think that I'm in decent shape, but I could be wrong when I get there. Lots of people will probably be out of shape when they go, which is why they suggest to start exercising as much as you can before you leave to make it easier for you.


----------



## spamoli (20 Aug 2009)

rex2285 said:
			
		

> Got my call today for Veh Tech...swearing in Sept.4, flying to Borden Sept.12, BMQ starts Sept.14.  ;D



got the call today for crewman, see you in borden


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (20 Aug 2009)

you're right  during my interview the guy said  its all a head game, even if he sais something isn't ironed well doesn't mean it isn't, stuff like that.. and yea im nervous, especially for the 13km march, i hate walking lol,  but its good for me.


----------



## Lavitz (20 Aug 2009)

I'm with ya on that one. I gotta get running almost every day so that I won't have troubles with the 13k march or the 5k runs.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (20 Aug 2009)

ahhh great the 5k runs , forgot about those, i rather walk 13km lol..


----------



## dowsolo (21 Aug 2009)

I got my call and will be heading to Borden for the course starting on the 14th.  Got my 3rd pick which was Artillery.

I was called yesterday saying to report on the 12th instead of the 13th, Anyone else get the same instructions?

Luckily I only live a little over an hours drive from Borden.


----------



## kratz (21 Aug 2009)

dowsolo said:
			
		

> I was called yesterday saying to report on the 12th instead of the 13th, *Anyone else get the same instructions?*



[quote author=CDN Aviator]They gave you dates....for YOU......i doesnt matter what dates they give to other people.[/quote]

CFLRS Det Borden normally wants recruits to be on the ground the Saturday prior to training starting. This allows staff time to get administration completed on Sunday and the course starting on Monday. As always confirm *your travel information* with your CFRC before departing.


----------



## erik.hillis (21 Aug 2009)

Lucky ducks... I've been waiting for the call since last Thursday.


----------



## dowsolo (21 Aug 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> CFLRS Det Borden normally wants recruits to be on the ground the Saturday prior to training starting. This allows staff time to get administration completed on Sunday and the course starting on Monday. As always confirm *your travel information* with your CFRC before departing.



Extra time to make sure everything is in order is always a good idea when its possible.  Thanks for explaining why. 

I have to go down to my recruiting centre on monday for the final paperwork and swearing in, so I will have lots of opportunity to confirm all the arrangements.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (22 Aug 2009)

erikh said:
			
		

> Lucky ducks... I've been waiting for the call since last Thursday.



if you havn't received your call yet you may end up goin in october.. He said i was lucky to be leaving in september, if not because of my trade, i would be waiting untill next April :s  what  did you apply for ?


----------



## erik.hillis (23 Aug 2009)

1) Combat Engineer
2) Artillery
3) Armoured


----------



## danteh (23 Aug 2009)

Does this sound right? I was told my start date for basic will be Sept. 8th but to come on the 7th but the 7th is a monday and the 8th a tuesday. After reading a bunch of posts they usually ask you to come on the sunday and you start the monday. I will check when I do my enrollment ceremony but I was just wondering does this sound right?


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Aug 2009)

Danteh, Monday the 7th is a holiday, and yes, I believe the course does start on 8 Sep (so I've been told).


----------



## Steve_D (23 Aug 2009)

Monday Sept 7 is a holiday (Labour Day), so yes it would make sense this time.


----------



## Saturnr (26 Aug 2009)

I'll be going to Borden Sept 7th too!!! I start on the 8th as well  
I'm going for vehicle tech, same thing as ryka007...hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## ryka007 (31 Aug 2009)

Saturnr said:
			
		

> I'll be going to Borden Sept 7th too!!! I start on the 8th as well
> I'm going for vehicle tech, same thing as ryka007...hope to see everyone there!!



Nice, congratz cant wait to meet all you in person. 1 week away getting pretty excited...

Except for the 5k runs  :'(


----------



## Jaye_k (2 Sep 2009)

I start my Bmq Sept 27th (well 28th) in Quebec till Jan 22nd! Hopefully when all is said and done i'll Be a Sonar Op!


----------



## Mehlenbacher89 (2 Sep 2009)

dowsolo said:
			
		

> I got my call and will be heading to Borden for the course starting on the 14th.  Got my 3rd pick which was Artillery.
> 
> I was called yesterday saying to report on the 12th instead of the 13th, Anyone else get the same instructions?
> 
> Luckily I only live a little over an hours drive from Borden.



Pretty sure I swore in with you. Did you swear in in Oshawa on the 24th?


----------



## danteh (2 Sep 2009)

I dunno about you guys, but swearing in today at CFRC Toronto was a blast. Our Corporal was a hoot


----------



## rex2285 (2 Sep 2009)

I haven't even been sworn in yet.  The ceremony was suppose to be on Sept.4 in Victoria, now it's been change to Sept.9 in Calgary...I'm in the middle of a move. I'm suppose to leave for Borden Sept.12 and start basic on Sept.14. I better start getting together the stuff I need for basic now, a couples days after swearing in is not a lot of time. Oh well, good time to work on my time management skills. Better get going, I'm still in BC.


----------



## Lavitz (8 Sep 2009)

Got sworn in today. I'm taking the train up to Saint-Jean on the 27th from Kingston. It's pretty exciting!! ;D


----------



## MSpencer (8 Sep 2009)

Swearing in in New West on the tenth and Flying out for BMQ on the 26th in St. Jean.  Im Going Feild Artillery, anyone else?


----------



## Young.Alex (10 Sep 2009)

hey i got a call today i go for october BMQ.... i get sworn in october 21st and am leaving for St.Jean.... i understand there is no october BMQ but im excited  :nod:


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Sep 2009)

Holy flip...I feel more nervous this time around than last!   I'll see you 14 Sep Borden folks this Sunday. Enjoy the last couple of days of freedom!  :blotto:


----------



## Mehlenbacher89 (11 Sep 2009)

Can't wait. Leave for BMQ in Borden tomorrow morning, course starts the 14th. See you all soon!


----------



## dowsolo (11 Sep 2009)

Well for those showing up the 12th, I will see you all there.  

Im all packed and ready to go, not feeling nervous yet but im sure that will change by the time I drive up to the gates.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (15 Sep 2009)

hey is anyone goin to st jean this month in for comm research ?


----------



## Maestro (16 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> hey is anyone goin to st jean this month in for comm research ?


yes


----------



## KodyN202 (18 Sep 2009)

Anyone here going to be going to St. Jean for BMQ on the 28th? Just wondering as this is the date that my BMQ will start! Also, if anyone has any tips or heads up for St.Jean it would be appreciated. 

And is BMQ really hard on the knees? My knees hurt a bit after high impact workouts but its nothing I can't handle. I was also wondering what happens if you fail BMQ? Can you go back and do it again in a few months, I am not talking about having to start over because you failed a few things, like what if you get injured? I don't plan on failing anything and I am going to give this 100%, if I wasn't going to give it my all I wouldn't even go and waste there time and resources.


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (18 Sep 2009)

dude you gotta let me know how long did it take for your application to go through? because i am just waiting for my file to be sent back from Ottawa then the CFRC will call me. how long did that take for you?..im just wondering because im getting really tense lol THANX! 

Dave


----------



## boboyer (18 Sep 2009)

I honestly think the banner on the website should be "Read the stickys first, search bar second... Welcome to Army.ca" or something...


----------



## kratz (18 Sep 2009)

boboyer said:
			
		

> I honestly think the banner on the website should be "Read the stickys first, search bar second... Welcome to Army.ca" or something...



The terms members agree to cover many of those suggestions. Many of the boards and sub-boards also have similar suggestions. 

Note: The site's search function has not been working correctly for the past few days. Though using Google - "forums.army.ca", "enrollment waiting" ect...works just as well, if not better right now.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (18 Sep 2009)

DaveyOldNavy said:
			
		

> dude you gotta let me know how long did it take for your application to go through? because i am just waiting for my file to be sent back from Ottawa then the CFRC will call me. how long did that take for you?..im just wondering because im getting really tense lol THANX!
> 
> Dave



Well it depends on a lot of things. If it's your medical file that is left to be reviewed that should take 2-3 weeks or so. After all of your information is cleared then you get Merit Listed and depending on your trade it may have to go to a National Selection Board which could be very short if not many other people applied for your trade. I would call your file manager at the 2 week mark after whatever part of your file was sent to Ottawa to get an update and he/she can probably give a closer time-frame.


----------



## SRVjake (18 Sep 2009)

KodyN202 said:
			
		

> Anyone here going to be going to St. Jean for BMQ on the 28th? Just wondering as this is the date that my BMQ will start! Also, if anyone has any tips or heads up for St.Jean it would be appreciated.



Yes! I am starting monday the 28th as well. We have to be there Sept 27th before 5 PM don't forget.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (19 Sep 2009)

Maestro said:
			
		

> yes



Awesome man see you there... have they told you anything about possible postings besides letreim or kingston ?


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (19 Sep 2009)

Strange im going there for the 28th and my sheet said be there by 8:00pm


----------



## Maestro (19 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> Awesome man see you there... have they told you anything about possible postings besides letreim or kingston ?



They told me that QL3's are done in kingston I think...for postings he (MCC) mentioned Alert or the Queen Charlotte Islands.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2009)

Maestro said:
			
		

> They told me that QL3's are done in kingston I think...for postings he (MCC) mentioned Alert or the Queen Charlotte Islands.



Alert is not a posting, it's a six-month tour.   Just think, you could get posted to Gander, NF!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Alert is not a posting, it's a six-month tour.   Just think, you could get posted to Gander, NF!



And what's wrong with Gander?

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with Gander?
> 
> ;D



Nothing at all, I spent three years there.  That's where my daughter was born.   :nod:


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (20 Sep 2009)

I spoke to a guy who is in comm research. He just got posted to anchorage Alaska for 3 years. I'm hoping for the esquimalt posting at some point nice weather there. Anyone here told to arrive at st Jean for 8pm


----------



## Lavitz (20 Sep 2009)

One week away... for those of us leaving on the 27th.


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Nothing at all, I spent three years there.  That's where my daughter was born.   :nod:



My very first posting was Goose Bay. Yes it got cold as hell in the winter, but it was the best social life I have ever had.  My daughter was born there.

Guess we know what happens in the cold winters of strange postings, Moe.

Steve


----------



## SRVjake (23 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> Strange im going there for the 28th and my sheet said be there by 8:00pm



To St-jean? I was told to show up at CFLRS sunday september 27th before 1700. I was told this at the recruitment centre in Montreal. I don't have any sheets telling me when to show up specifically.


----------



## K.Carrasquilla (24 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> hey is anyone goin to st jean this month in for comm research ?



I am, looking forward to it my friend!


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (24 Sep 2009)

K.Carrasquilla said:
			
		

> I am, looking forward to it my friend!


Awesome man, my name is robert i'll see ya there


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (24 Sep 2009)

SRVjake said:
			
		

> To St-jean? I was told to show up at CFLRS sunday september 27th before 1700. I was told this at the recruitment centre in Montreal. I don't have any sheets telling me when to show up specifically.



sorry i ment show up on sunday but by 8pm, oh well better earlier than later.. i'll see you there.


----------



## K.Carrasquilla (25 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> Awesome man, my name is robert i'll see ya there



I'm Kevin, I'm totally stoked and nervous at the same time haha, good to meet you, and see you Robert.


----------



## Lavitz (25 Sep 2009)

2 more days... Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (25 Sep 2009)

yea 2 more days and i have not even gotten my kit yet :S all i know is that im sooo out of shape, i pant going up stairs, so i know its gonna be tough the first couple of weeks, anyone wanna meet in st jean before we all go to the plex. let me know!


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> yea 2 more days and i have not even gotten my kit yet



You get issued your kit after you arrive in St Jean........unless you are talking about the things on the list of things to bring.......then now is the time to get out and buy them.




			
				Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> :S all i know is that im sooo out of shape, i pant going up stairs, so i know its gonna be tough the first couple of weeks, anyone wanna meet in st jean before we all go to the plex. let me know!



That doesn't sound too good.  You may not make it through BMQ if that is the case.  You may be lucky to remain in WTF..........You should read up a little more, before you leave in two days, as to what to expect PT wise at St Jean.  You have been warned.


----------



## Lavitz (25 Sep 2009)

Polish-GIJOE said:
			
		

> yea 2 more days and i have not even gotten my kit yet :S all i know is that im sooo out of shape, i pant going up stairs, so i know its gonna be tough the first couple of weeks, anyone wanna meet in st jean before we all go to the plex. let me know!



I agree with George. That doesn't sound very good. How many stairs are we talking that causes you to be out of breath? And are you really running up them?

Also, I really hope that you've bought at least some things. You can't buy everything there. I have at least half (if not more) of the list already.


----------



## SRVjake (25 Sep 2009)

I have like everything ready from the list... except for laundry detergent and hangars, I expect those to be at the Canex.


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (25 Sep 2009)

okay lol i think i may have exaggerated a bit. im 6'1 weight about 215lbs, so im not huge or anything, im just gonna have to get used to running, i know my muscles wil be soar after the first workout because they havn't really been used much, but give it a week and all should be fine,  my gf is going to go get my stuff tomorrow with her mom as a present for getting in, ( her whole family is army ) but i have been practicing getting up at 5am , that was hard, im not a morning person.  

 well congrats to all that will be there on the 28th.


----------



## SRVjake (25 Sep 2009)

I'm pumped and nervous for Monday! It'll be such a lifestyle change for me.

I'm "Pte recruit Bordeleau" or jake and i'll see you guys sunday.


----------



## Neolithium (25 Sep 2009)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Polish-GIJOE (25 Sep 2009)

well pressure is on for me, my gf's dad retired as a chief warrant her brother is a sniper ( infantry ) , her uncle and brothe rin law are military aswell, so they all expect me to do very well lol. best advice  he gave me was shut up listen , and don;t be the best but dont be the worst, nor a hero


----------



## Jaye_k (26 Sep 2009)

Yeah thats the same stuff my dad told me, not first not last never the hero and never be the best lol. I dunno the pt thing is gunna be killer for me at first but i'll get used to it im not horribly out of shape... and whats the worst that can happen? Send me home to my parents who are both military and who will tell me work my butt off and try again in like a year lol


----------



## Lavitz (26 Sep 2009)

I'm leaving in less than 24 hours! Heading up by train. Can't wait! 8)


----------

